# Lawsuit filed against Waggin Train and Walmart



## DScritchy (Apr 12, 2012)

ACK!! I just bought two giant packages of the Waggin Train treats today, one Pork Skin Wraps and one ham wrapped biscuits. Have an assortment of the small treats in the treat jar, another unopened smaller pack of the Premium Duck Jerky Pork Skin wraps and I've been feeding all of the above occasionally as treats for the past two months! Not to mention the half empty bag of straight chicken jerky that is one of the key products in this suit. I think I'm going to be sick! I've been buying these treats because I loved the idea that they were (or appeared to be) "wholesome" whole food products rather than the highly processed biscuits we use to buy. Holy ****!

Needless to say all the unopened packages will be going back to Target ASAP and the rest will be upended into the garbage. I know that this particular case is focused on the Chicken Jerky but I just don't feel safe feeding any of the products at all now. And it's a part of the Purina corporation? Very disappointing. SCARY. I will be checking very carefully from now on for AMERICAN made products for our animals. It seems like it's the only way to be safe these days. Again. Very scary. 

Thank you so much for posting this! Does anyone know if the "Canyon Creek Ranch" brand they sell at Petco/Petsmart with similar products is just a higher priced name stamped on the same stuff or is it actually a different brand?


ETA: I'm so sorry that you lost your dog over this, if it was indeed related to these products. That's absolutely awful. Now I'm wondering if I should have Doogan checked out or if I should just watch him closer. He seems fine but, OMG you know?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

DScritchy said:


> ACK!! I just bought two giant packages of the Waggin Train treats today, one Pork Skin Wraps and one ham wrapped biscuits. Have an assortment of the small treats in the treat jar, another unopened smaller pack of the Premium Duck Jerky Pork Skin wraps and I've been feeding all of the above occasionally as treats for the past two months! Not to mention the half empty bag of straight chicken jerky that is one of the key products in this suit. I think I'm going to be sick! I've been buying these treats because I loved the idea that they were (or appeared to be) "wholesome" whole food products rather than the highly processed biscuits we use to buy. Holy ****!
> 
> Needless to say all the unopened packages will be going back to Target ASAP and the rest will be upended into the garbage. I know that this particular case is focused on the Chicken Jerky but I just don't feel safe feeding any of the products at all now. And it's a part of the Purina corporation? Very disappointing. SCARY. I will be checking very carefully from now on for AMERICAN made products for our animals. It seems like it's the only way to be safe these days. Again. Very scary.
> 
> ...


Canyon Creek is Waggin Train. They are the same company and both are owned by Nestle Purina. Please return any unoped products immediately. Every vet I saw with Zoey agreed that these treats poisoned her. I hope and pray your dogs are okay. Just like you I thought I was buying the best for my pet but I was slowly killing her.

It is the jerky treats as well as the now the sweet potato ones too at least. I would not trust either of these brands or Milo's kitchen which as also been linked to cause illness in dogs. I never gave Milo's kitchen.

I had my other Yorkies checked for piece of mind. Thankfully they appear to be okay.

I will never buy another Nestle Purina product. They are hiding behind the FDA instead of voluntarily recalling the products and I will not support that.

Please google it yourself and draw your own conclusions but I feel and know they poisoned by poor 5 pound 4 year old yorkie, Zoey.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope justice is served. I know it wasnt when I lost my 7 month old puppy to the 2007 recalls and was left with a $5600 vet bill only to be told me dog was "property" and they didnt care even though they claim on their advertising you should feed your "Family" the best food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ALERT Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs « Poisoned Pets


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this. My Golden was sick a week and a half ago...diarrhea all night Wednesday, bloody stools and vomiting on Thursday. Took her to the vet, got abdominal xrays which were negative for obstuction. I fed her boiled chicken and rice...no treats for a week. The Wagon Train chicken jerky treats happened to still be in my trunk so I haven't given her anymore. In hindsite, after reading this article I had used a few of the Chicken Jerky strips during training on the Wednesday morning before she became ill. Thankfully she is healthy again.
I am very grateful you have shared this information...the treats are being tossed!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Riverangel said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this. My Golden was sick a week and a half ago...diarrhea all night Wednesday, bloody stools and vomiting on Thursday. Took her to the vet, got abdominal xrays which were negative for obstuction. I fed her boiled chicken and rice...no treats for a week. The Wagon Train chicken jerky treats happened to still be in my trunk so I haven't given her anymore. In hindsite, after reading this article I had used a few of the Chicken Jerky strips during training on the Wednesday morning before she became ill. Thankfully she is healthy again.
> I am very grateful you have shared this information...the treats are being tossed!!!


Happy to help :wave:

Glad to hear your pup is okay :crossfing


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2012)

*My Dog Almost Died This week*

Thank you to everyone for your post. I have finally realized that the Canyon Range treats ( duck tenders ) were the reason why my dog almost died. 

I picked up the treats over the weekend from PetCo because they were the free samples that the employee handed out at checkout. I fed my dog that weekend and by Monday evening he started having diarrhea. My wife and I didn't think anything of it because our dog ( a Rhodesian Ridgeback ), like all dogs, smell something, lick something or do something that is wrong. By Monday evening we went to sleep and his midnight bathroom run became more like liquid. It was strange but again we thought it was just something he did and not he ate. By Tuesday morning he ate all of his food and looked very spirited. We still didn't think anything of it. By 4pm Tuesday, his stool turned to blood and by 5pm we were at the Vet in a panic. The Vet took stool samples, gave us some diarrhea pills and sent us home. That night it got worst. More bloody stools now followed by vomiting. This occurred every 2-3 hours through out the night. It was getting very serious. By 5 AM Wednesday morning, he started breathing very hard, like he just ran a marathon. I tried to fee him some food and one smell and 5 minutes later he puked. This time it was bile mixed with Blood. By 7 AM Wednesday the breathing slowed down but the liquid stools kept prevailing. By 8 AM we were at the Vet once again and checked him in. The Vet ran stool test ( negative ), X-Rays ( negative ), and other test...All Negative. She determined it was HGE. HGE or Hemorrhagic Gastro Enteritis in Dogs which has no causes or preventative treatment. So the Vet put him on an IV because he was dehydrated. By Wednesday afternoon, the Vet told us that he BLOODY Stools have become so frequent and uncontrollable and his blood count was 66 when normal blood count is below 55. By Thursday morning the doctor said he was looking better but still bloody stools and hooked on IV. We finally were able to take our Ridgeback home that night by 8 AM with NO explanation of what was the cause. 

Today is Saturday, our dog still has lose stool but he is now eating again. He had his first whole meal today since he lost his appetite on Tuesday Morning. My wife's friend just told us about bad food from China so I started to look around the house.... I found an open small sample bag of CANYON RANCH DOG Treats, DUCK TENDERS made in China. Because of these post, I am now 100% certain that these treats made him sick and almost die this past week. 

Thank you to everyone for their stories... I hope this one can help someone as well.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry for your loss.
I have been giving my dog waggin train treats for months! I am so glad you posted this. I will be returning the pack I just bought immediately and I will be getting my little guy checked out by our vet ASAP! I wasn't buying the chicken jerky but now I don't want to use any of their products. Thanks so much for posting this! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Achilles- Happy to hear your pup is on the road to recovery. 

sdhgoldens- I did not know about it till my Zoey got sick in Dec/Jan and was then diagnosed with Renal Failure in Feb. She passed 2 months after diagnosis. She had eaten them most of her life. My other Yorkies rarely got them because Zoey loved these treats and they were happy with Cheerios, Kibble, etc. I loved her to death literally . The vet and I did not tie her Renal Failure to these treats til March http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1925-purina-selling-poisonous-dog-treats.html

I keep this thread pretty up to date 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...mation/114049-jerky-treat-warning-update.html


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Picket Walmart Black Friday against China made Jerky Treats

Show others we are tired of our pets and loved ones pets being poisoned

Please spread the word

Black Friday for Pets

Help save a life!


Zoey maybe gone but will never be forgotten


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Rather than throwing the treats away or retuning them to the store, you all should send the bags to the law firm that filed the lawsuit, along with a brief description of how your dog became ill and/or died. That's how you can actually do some good. Trust me, I'm an attorney who has experience with consumer class actions.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

DanaRuns said:


> Rather than throwing the treats away or retuning them to the store, you all should send the bags to the law firm that filed the lawsuit, along with a brief description of how your dog became ill and/or died. That's how you can actually do some good. Trust me, I'm an attorney who has experience with consumer class actions.


I still have the treats. But no one in my area will touch it! At least not think money down I don't want to just be a voice on the phone!

Great idea though


----------

